# Truth about Cinnamon



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

Is it dangerous if consumed it large quantities and just how large would that have to be? What about types Ceylon, Saigon Cassia and Vietnamese cinnamon which I think taste strongest.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

http://www.livestrong.com/article/445647-is-too-much-cinnamon-bad-for-you/

I figured you are trying to open a discussion thread cause surely you can use a search engine.....right?

If it if the former you pushed me to discover a fact I did not know.

mimi


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@Dagger ,

It's the old saying, things in moderation are probably good for you. Things in excess will hurt you.

I personally grew up with a grandmother who used home recipes for everything. As kids, whenever we had an upset stomach or anything else for that matter, she used a lot of baking spices to make tea for us. I guess because she had them available in the house.

She made us tea with cinnamon, worked. Cardamon, worked. nutmeg, worked. Most of the time the tea was chamomile base with the spice.

I can remember doing a paper in college about the unhealthy aspects of spices. Most of the spices taken in large quantity were bad for you.

I think large amounts of nutmeg makes you hallucinate. Kids used to try to eat as much dry cinnamon as a hack. I thinki they choked on the powder or it stopped their breathing, something like that. I have sludge in my gallbladder and was told to stay away from large amounts of cardamon. just sayin


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

flipflopgirl said:


> http://www.livestrong.com/article/445647-is-too-much-cinnamon-bad-for-you/
> 
> I figured you are trying to open a discussion thread cause surely you can use a search engine.....right?
> If it if the former you pushed me to discover a fact I did not know.
> ...


You believe everything you read on the net, 50 of this half dozen of that. Bakers would know the differences and which works best.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Dagger said:


> flipflopgirl said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.livestrong.com/article/445647-is-too-much-cinnamon-bad-for-you/
> ...


Are you implying that I do not bake?

mimi


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

I like adding cinnamon to cookies and drinks. Started using store bought then switched to Vietnamese now reading about true cinnamon which never used. People on here must have used all three and the ceylon stuff is $26.00 lbs.


----------



## kingfarvito (May 7, 2012)

What are you attempting to ask?


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I prefer Vietnamese cinnamon. Buy it by the pound from Penzey's! Good stuff and very fresh.


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

I know what I read but true cinnamon never used. Some said its weak tasting, some taste isn't like other cinnamons while others think its great. Trying to find out if its worth the price and are the dangers real or bull.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

What volumes are you considering? It can be risky. Unless you have untreatable issues, i think modern medicine is better and more controlled.

True cinnamon is milder and not worth the extra cost for my uses.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

panini said:


> .................. Most of the time the tea was chamomile base with the spice..............


Chamomile tea will highlight blonde hair and help to induce sleep. It can relax the nervous soul! 8)


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I add a pinch of Ceylon cinnamon to many of my beef dishes.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Dagger said:


> I know what I read but true cinnamon never used. Some said its weak tasting, some taste isn't like other cinnamons while others think its great. Trying to find out if its worth the price and are the dangers real or bull.


Seems to me you're asking subjective questions to subjective people to determine whether

previous subjective statements regarding a substance are true or not. Seems a futile quest to me.

Perhaps you should simply try some and form your own subjective opinion.

Also fail to see how a member's statement that she learned something from an article indicates she believes

all she reads on the net. Seems a bit of a presumptive leap to me.

--M


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Most of the cinnamon you buy at the grocery store is Cassia bark. It has less flavor then say....Ceylon.

As to the OP. True that a few spices can make you sick if eaten in large quantity. Ginger root, Nutmeg, and cinnamon are but a few. 

Ginger root supposedly calms the stomach, and nutmeg helps get rid of headaches, but in larger doses can, in some cases, be fatal.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Chefross said:


> Most of the cinnamon you buy at the grocery store is Cassia bark. It has less flavor then say....Ceylon......


Cassia vs Ceylon, two different flavors. Cassia has a "pronounced bite" where Ceylon offers a lemony smoothness that goes well with beef dishes. As to which one offers more flavor imho is a toss up. Subjective as it were.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Virtually all the "cinnamon" sold in the US, in major grocery stores is cassia, not true cinnamon, so for many people, who have grown up eating cassia, true cinnamon doesn't taste "quite right."  I find cassia to be more assertive with a stronger flavor and more of a bite, while true cinnamon is a little more subtle and definitely more complex, with a definite citrusy note added to the mix.  Personally, I keep both around and use the different ones for different applications.  And I agree, that which one is "better" is definitely a subjective thing.

As to the health aspects of consuming cinnamon, I can't really say as I haven't read up on it, but there does seem to be research that consuming larger quantities of cassia can pose certain health concerns.  A bit of reading seems to indicate that eating a teaspoon or more a day can start causing issues for people.  That doesn't really concern me as a teaspoon of cinnamon a day is a pretty significant amount.  Just look at how much most recipes call for, now divide that by the number of servings they produce.  I doubt that overindulging in cinnamon rolls (which might bring you above that 1 teaspoon mark) on an occasional basis would be that problematic, but regularly consuming high amounts might cause problems.  But this isn't new to the food world.  Many spices and herbs are known to be fine in the amounts that are used in cooking but can cause sickness and even death in much higher quantities.  Even those herbs and spices which have health benefits at lower levels can be (and usually are) toxic at much higher quantities.  So as stated above moderation is the key, but I wouldn't worry about it, at the levels that most people consume cinnamon.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

First of all, I had no idea there were two cinnamons (cassia and true) so this has been a very educational post for me. But now that I know, how do I tell? 

Are the containers labeled as such or are there definitive characteristics of each so I can tell on sight? 

     As for eating enough to do harm, it would seem one would have to eat spoonfuls of spices to suffer and I can't see anyone doing that on purpose. 

Of course, there are always those who enjoy seeing who can eat the hottest peppers or hot sauce.

There is a video on Youtube called something like 

"Ten ghost peppers in ten minutes." Needless to say, the individual is not successful. I'd post a link but I'm not very good with that.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

First thing to remember is that both "true" cinnamon and cassia come from the same genus, which contains about a dozen or so species, not all of which are used as a culinary spice, so when talking about "true" cinnamon vs. fake cinnamon, or cassia, the differences are not huge.  What is called "true" cinnamon comes from Ceylon.  Since it usually garners a higher price it is usually referred to either Ceylon or Sri Lanka cinnamon to differentiate it from other cinnamons (aka cassia).  When ground it is pretty much impossible to tell the difference by looks alone.  By aroma, it is less pungent than cassia, with notes of citrus, but again it can be difficult to tell, if not almost impossible, especially for someone not readily familiar with the differences.  In stick form it is pretty easy to tell as cassia is made up of 1 thick layer of bark rolled into a quill, while "true" cinnamon has many delicate layers.

Back to the health issue. It seems that cassia contains a significantly higher amount of coumarin (sp?) which is a natural blood thinner, and as such taking cassia in high doses can cause liver damage.  This really doesn't seem to be an issue for people who just eat cinnamon in regularly quantities, but for those that take cinnamon supplements or oils to treat health conditions.  One of the issues is the supplement industry, which relies on herbs and spices, is not regulated by the FDA to the extent that drugs are, and in fact the FDA does not require that a company prove that their supplements are safe.  People need to stop thinking that just because it's "natural," that it's an herb or spice, that taking a supplement is safe. As I stated before, many herbs and spices do have medical properties beyond just culinary properties, but taking them in excess, just like taking any drug can be toxic. Before taking any supplement one should always consult with one's doctor to make sure that they are not harming themselves, and then purchase supplements only from reputable suppliers.  Just recently a study was done, testing supplements and many of them not only, didn't contain significant amounts of the herb that was supposed to be in them, but contained all sorts of other herbs not listed.-end of my PSA.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

chefwriter said:


> First of all, I had no idea there were two cinnamons (cassia and true) so this has been a very educational post for me. But now that I know, how do I tell?
> 
> Are the containers labeled as such or are there definitive characteristics of each so I can tell on sight?
> 
> ...


There are differences but unless you are looking are easy to miss (I am talking about baking as it is diluted down greatly when used for this purpose)

Like I mentioned before I had no idea that cinnamon could be toxic.

Not that I freaked out or anything lol.

Was just interesting.

The fisherman always says he is allergic but never has a problem with anything I bake (but will turn it down in public).

I asked him what symptoms to watch for and he complained it makes him sweat profusely and feel shaky...... I suspect there is a bit of tachycardia like was mentioned in my link.

Interesting.....may need to speak with our life insurance guy lol ;-)

mimi


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

chefwriter said:


> First of all, I had no idea there were two cinnamons (cassia and true) so this has been a very educational post for me. But now that I know, how do I tell?........


Here at this thread is the very first time I'm seeing the term "true cinnamon" ever. Never heard of it. All of the cinnamons that I know are cited at MySpiceSage.com and Penzeys.com: Ceylon and Cassia or Saigon.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

@kokopuffs the Ceylon cinnamon is what they consider to be "true" cinnamon.

As far as uses go, generally, I use cassia when I am mixing the cinnamon with a lot of other spices such as in making gingerbread, or in savory dishes with a lot of other spices, or where I want a really assertive flavor, such as cinnamon rolls (although true cinnamon makes a great cinnamon roll also). I use Ceylon, or true cinnamon, when I want something more subtle or the cinnamon is the only supporting flavor, such as sprinkling over baked apples, or where it's more subtle nuances aren't masked. Cinnamon toast (buttered toast sprinkled with cinnamon sugar) is awesome with true cinnamon.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Pete said:


> @kokopuffs the Ceylon cinnamon is what they consider to be "true" cinnamon.


Just who are "they"???????????????????????????????


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

kokopuffs said:


> Just who are "they"???????????????????????????????


The Sri Lankans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinnamomum_verum

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

BrianShaw said:


> The Sri Lankans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinnamomum_verum


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Kokopuffs, here are a few links;

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinnamon

http://www.thespicehouse.com/spices/whole-soft-stick-and-ground-ceylon-true-cinnamon#content

http://www.contracostatimes.com/food-and-wine/ci_11291503

http://www.seriouseats.com/2011/01/spice-hunting-cinnamon-canela-ceylon-saigon-cassia.html

Hope this helps answer the question.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Well, to bring this more into line with pastries and baking, the EU has fairly strict rules on cinnamon. So strict that certain cinnamon pastries can't be made anymore.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...h-pastries-threatened-by-EU-cinnamon-ban.html is one article though there is also much more recent discussions of this than 2013. This was just the first hit on my searches.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Another example of a government overreaching, IMHO and creating more of a scare than there needs to be.  We have become such a knee-jerk society.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Just gonna throw this out there. Just looked after the neighbors 1.5 yr old for a little bit. I know his mom is a organic,whole food, nut, spice, great baker and tea, freak. I asked her if she knew where her cinnamon came from. Without batting an eye she mentioned some hari krishna type web site and said she only uses Indonesian cassa from some mountain in Sumatra. She just brought over a zipper of the stuff and I'm sure she thinks I going to run and make something . Then want to taste it. Thank You ChefTalkers.!!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

You're welcome!!!!!


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

chefwriter said:


> First of all, I had no idea there were two cinnamons (cassia and true) so this has been a very educational post for me. But now that I know, how do I tell?
> 
> Are the containers labeled as such or are there definitive characteristics of each so I can tell on sight?
> 
> ...


People do crazy things.

http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/04/22/consequences-of-the-cinnamon-challenge/

I've read that it can help lower blood sugar, but as @phatch noted, l'll leave it to medical science/modern? medicine.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Cerise said:


> .....................I've read that it can help lower blood sugar, but as @phatch noted, l'll leave it to medical science/modern? medicine.


Probably an elevated dosage of any spice will act as a diuretic and increase the rate of urination.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

kokopuffs said:


> Probably an elevated dosage of any spice will act as a diuretic and increase the rate of urination.


I would rather have a warm cinnamon roll with waves of cream cheese frosting ;-)

http://www.cinnabon.com/about-us


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

delete delete delete


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

delete delete delete


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Cerise said:


> I would rather have a warm cinnamon roll with waves of cream cheese frosting ;-)
> 
> http://www.cinnabon.com/about-us


I spent years baking and adapting Peter Reinhardt's recipe... But there still isn't anything better than a fresh warm cinnabon!


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

BrianShaw said:


> I spent years baking and adapting Peter Reinhardt's recipe... But there still isn't anything better than a fresh warm cinnabon!


Good thing the closest Cinnabon to me is in Universal City - a little too far.


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

that is what I was wondering when they say* large amounts*, are they talking pounds, ounces. I haven't read anything that stated how much is to much. I use it in cookies and sometimes in my carnation instant breakfast just to give it more flavor. I used Vietnamese cinnamon because it was WOW, take a spoonfull of that and you can chock because its so rich. Recently put on Eliquis because found to have Atrial fibrillation not do to heart value problem, matter of fact everything else is fine just this A-fib thing.

I know some stupid kid must have found stick it up there nose or chug in a beer and get high.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Dagger said:


> that is what I was wondering when they say* large amounts*, are they talking pounds, ounces. I haven't read anything that stated how much is to much.


This topic has led me to read quite a bit about cinnamon and its health warnings. I am certainly no expert though so take anything I say with a grain of salt. I have tried to track down what is too much cinnamon (aka the large amounts they speak of) and I find very little consensus. Mostly what I read is anywhere from 1 teaspoon to 1 tablespoon a day is too much, but they aren't warning about occasionally ingesting this amount but doing so on a daily basis for a long period of time. It seems that these warnings (like I said in previous posts) are meant for people taking cinnamon for the perceived health benefits who might be actually ingesting those amounts daily to help combat a number of health issues that cinnamon can supposedly alleviate. I really doubt it is of much concern for the majority of the population that only ingests cinnamon as ingredient in other foods. You'd really have to love cinnamon to ingest that much every day for a prolonged period of time.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

kokopuffs said:


> Probably an elevated dosage of any spice will act as a diuretic and increase the rate of urination.


As will water.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

kokopuffs said:


> .....truth about baking....................................


???


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

o???


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

see why reading things on the internet is bla bla and you come to sites like this for answers. Figure people who make their living cooking and studied food prep must have first hand knowledge. I do not think of 1 tsp of cinnamon to be a large amount. How long does it remain in your system, what is it's half life, has anyone died of cinnamon poisoning.

http://www.today.com/parents/poison-centers-warn-about-cinnamon-challenge-470441 kids again


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Dagger said:


> see why reading things on the internet is bla bla and you come to sites like this for answers. Figure people who make their living cooking and studied food prep must have first hand knowledge. I do not think of 1 tsp of cinnamon to be a large amount. How long does it remain in your system, what is it's half life, has anyone died of cinnamon poisoning.
> 
> http://www.today.com/parents/poison-centers-warn-about-cinnamon-challenge-470441 kids again


I usually never search for answers to food questions I have. I ask here. I absolutely agree the internet is bla bla bla and almost always after reading there is usually some kind of agenda involved.

You can usually find a contradiction for any question about food. It funny when you address a question and answer it from experience and then it's followed with something searched

from an unknown source that totally contradicts you.

It's like medicine, I've had enough big treatments that I never ask a doctor what are the effects. It's always "should not be a problem". You need to go to the nurses who administer the treatment

and work in the trenches. They'll tell ya " honey, your going to be real sick and this and that".

I din't realize my neighbor gave me korintje cinnamon. I use it in the bakery. Cinnabon renamed it makaraina or something, maybe I'll give it another name like IMPORTED PUFFALOP, Panini's secret ingredient./img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

I asked my biochemist wife about this.  There is noting in the toxicity data bases since it's cinnamon is not a compound, but she found a study using amounts up to 5 grams per day as a treatment for diabetes. There were no ill effects.  The study used cassia.  

If the original question came up because of problems around the "cinnamon challenge", the deaths and serious injuries were caused by inhalation of the powder, not toxicity of the cinnamon itself.   She didn't see any reason cinnamon should be limited in pastries in Europe.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

coumarin, ask your biochemist about this chemical instead. That's what the cinnamon fears are based around. True cinnamon has less of it according to Wikipedia so take that with some salt grains.


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Sorry for the late reply Phatch, I've been away.  What is the chemical in question?


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

I


chefwriter said:


> First of all, I had no idea there were two cinnamons (cassia and true) so this has been a very educational post for me. But now that I know, how do I tell?
> Are the containers labeled as such or are there definitive characteristics of each so I can tell on sight?
> As for eating enough to do harm, it would seem one would have to eat spoonfuls of spices to suffer and I can't see anyone doing that on purpose.
> Of course, there are always those who enjoy seeing who can eat the hottest peppers or hot sauce.
> ...


There are sites that explain the difference. True is light in color and in bark form its not wrape tight and very brittle it said. Had a picture of both and you could see the difference. Bough some ground and bark form to grind in my coffee grinder. Figured the whole would last longer. Said 3-4 sticks marks 1 oz., thespicehouse.com whole stuff came from while ground Frontir co-po off amazon.


----------

